# New Puppy



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Well as many of you know I lost my 13 month old lab Tess to an aneurysm last December 3rd. It was a devastating loss to our family that left a hole in our hearts that still hasn't healed to this day. But like they say if you get knocked down you gotta get back up...and we did just that. We came here for recommendations on breeders and got an overwhelming amount of responses and support. We contacted several to check on litters etc and in late December early January settled on Don Collyer from Beyond Basic Retrievers in Athens, MI. He was going to have a litter from Southern Oak Kennels Max(from The Grind Waterfowl TV) x Beyond Basics' Belle. After what seemed like eons Belle came into season and the dogs were bred. Then the waiting game, first that the breeding took, then on May 13th they were born. At 5 weeks old we made the trip down to meet the pups and today we finally picked our pup.

I'd like to first thank Russel Feller(Retiredducker) for putting us in contact with Don. And I'd like to thank Don for all his kindness and utmost professionalism throughout this experience. If your in the market for a British Lab get a hold of Don. He has a lot of good things going on over there. You can get a hold of him on his Beyond Basic Retrievers FB page and he always responds promptly to any questions and provides all the documentation and certifications of health clearances etc.

Without any further ado I'd like to introduce my new best friend Sadie Rose. 









Tessa Lynn-Gone but not for gotten
Oct 22 2015 to Dec 3 2016


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought I recognized you on their fb page. They have great dogs. I almost sent my pup to them. Congrats.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the new pup!!!


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

congrats on the new pup !! great looking pup !!
Gotta say ...that is a GREAT PIC OF TESSA !!! love that pic


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Looking forward to a new chapter of your stories.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

She is a cutey. I hope to meet her at the Bay City Waterfowl fest. Steve


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Good looking pup congrats!


----------



## jafb76 (Sep 8, 2008)

Got to see him run two of his dogs at our hunt test, they were awesome. I think both had their hrch before they were 2. I also believe he doesn't use e-collars. Nice looking pup


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Thx fellas. It feels good to have a lab in the house again. We've had a good day today in the Northern Lower and UP. Hit Kitchitikipi and the Thompson Fish Hatchery. She did very well with all the strangers that wanted to pet her. I think I could put a booth up and charge a dollar for pets lol. Gotta love puppies


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I would Probaly pay.iam a sucker for pups


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on the new pup. Don and Wally do a great job with their dogs.


----------



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

Good looking pup...enjoy the ride!


----------



## Cobb1973 (Oct 21, 2011)

She is beautifull Adam. Im glad your wait is over!!! Cant wait to meet her... we are excited and happy for you. She will be a great member of your family.!!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

It sure feels good to be training again. I'm having so much fun with Sadie. She is so driven and full of confidence. She is retrieving dummies on water and having a hoot at 11 weeks old. I can't wait to see what this dog can do moving forward.

Also just after I made this post Don merged with Southern Oak Kennels in Mississippi. He is now known as Southern Oak Kennels-North for those that may be interested in a pup in the future. Don will be at Waterfowlfest this weekend if you wanna stop in and meet him.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Their dog "Hank" is a beast. I can only hope my Hank is anywhere close to him. Had his first pigeon hunt last weekend.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Great looking pup Craig. How old his he now? Looks like he's doing well.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

adam
just lost my 15 year old CFL...i did breed her once so i still have her 8 year old daughter..but i still miss my Ausable she too was a great friend,
youve got a great looking pup there.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

adam bomb said:


> Great looking pup Craig. How old his he now? Looks like he's doing well.


He's 7 months. Just started doing "force" hold. It was frustrating the first couple days but he's getting it now. I'm not sure if I'm going to "force fetch" him or not.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> He's 7 months. Just started doing "force" hold. It was frustrating the first couple days but he's getting it now. I'm not sure if I'm going to "force fetch" him or not.


Why not?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

N M Mechanical said:


> Why not?


Never FF a dog before and time constraints.....work,Travel softball with the daughter, football 4 days a week with the boy, etc.


----------

